# Burl Bark Removal



## Rustburger (Nov 20, 2017)

What method do you guys use to remove the exterior bark from burls? Sometimes even after drying, the bark is still really tight. Any suggestions?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2017)

Rustburger said:


> What method do you guys use to remove the exterior bark from burls? Sometimes even after drying, the bark is still really tight. Any suggestions?



Depends on what I'm doing with the burl. If I'm cutting it up, I'll just slice it off on the band saw, sometimes a chisel or an adze.


----------



## The100road (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Rustburger (Nov 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Depends on what I'm doing with the burl. If I'm cutting it up, I'll just slice it off on the band saw, sometimes a chisel or an adze.


I am gonna use the outside of the Burl for casting so it is important that the natural imperfections remain intact.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2017)

Easiest is to pressure wash when green-fresh cut. After that is is tough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2017)

I have removed bark to leave a natural edge with a wire wheel. If you want to be a little more delicate use a fine brass wheel with a cordless drill.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 20, 2017)

I wonder if you stabilize it before casting... could you then cast it with the bark intact? Might be a cool look.

As for removing it, I’ve used chisels and screwdrivers to pry it off. Also, a Dremel with a burr tip works, but it’s slow going.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 20, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I wonder if you stabilize it before casting... could you then cast it with the bark intact? Might be a cool look.
> 
> As for removing it, I’ve used chisels and screwdrivers to pry it off. Also, a Dremel with a burr tip works, but it’s slow going.


I had not thought about using a Drexel.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 20, 2017)

It took a while but I got it done. It is a burl off a plum tree.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

